
NHSX Covid-19 App Has Google and Microsoft Tracking - kgraves
https://twitter.com/aral/status/1258476212860715010
======
kgraves
Further context:

In the UK, NHSX (Technology division of the UK's NHS) rejected the Apple-
Google contact tracing API to make their own COVID 19 tracing app using
Bluetooth, and the source code for the apps are now open source [0] [1]

[0] [https://github.com/nhsx/COVID-19-app-iOS-
BETA](https://github.com/nhsx/COVID-19-app-iOS-BETA)

[1] [https://github.com/nhsx/COVID-19-app-Android-
BETA](https://github.com/nhsx/COVID-19-app-Android-BETA)

